# Solved: Toggle Between Two Machines/one Monitor



## TWIGGY748 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have two Dell Dimension PCS (4400 and 3100). I would like to be able to toggle between the two systems, using one monitor. It isn't feasible put both hard drives in one tower or make a slave drive, as the PCs are used for different tasks, and have different software. Because the software is registered to the PC its in, as it came loaded by manufacturer so cannot be added to the other pc. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars buying the same software I already own. Both OS are Microsoft XP Home edition. What is an easy solution to run either system on one monitor, by toggling between the two systems? Thanks! 
Twiggy748


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never acually done such a thing but I think this may be what you're looking for.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817107407


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All you need is a KVM switch, you have one keyboard/mouse/monitor, and you can access one or the other machine. They come in two, four, eight, and more channels.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Agree with the above, I used to run one here for many years.

Mine was set to change over when Ctrl was pressed twice in succession, very useful and quick.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Forget the switch and use Remote Desktop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remote desktop doesn't solve all the problems of running on two machines. How about games, booting, full screen DOS sessions, etc.? Add to that that any graphics application will be painful to use running RDT, even with a fast network.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

True to a point but I owuld see what all RDP didn't do before I spent money on a KVM switch, especially when RDP is free. I have some Oracle Apps that I must have full control of the machine so we use Dameware which is just as good as being there in person.


----------



## TWIGGY748 (Nov 12, 2006)

To Who's Me-
Thanks for your help. Your suggestion sounds like an easy solution so I ordered the part. I appreciated the link. Thanks again.
Twiggy748


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

